# إلى من يعمل فى بتروجيت......



## عمرو منجم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شخص أعرفه مهندس مناجم خريج 2009 يعمل كمهندس مساحة وقد اتصل به عضو مجلس الشعب بدائرته وقال له أنك ستجرى إختبارات بشركة بتروجيت بعد العيد ولكن الشخص لا يعلم ما هى الاختبارات وكيف يستعد لها وما هى الوظيفة التى يمكن ان يعمل بها ؟ وما هو نظام المرتب والاجازات بالشركه؟ 
أريد الرد سريعا جدا جدا وكل من لديه أى معلومة بهذا الشأن لايبخل بها*​


----------



## عمرو منجم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

طب أى مشاركة يا جماعة


----------



## sayed00 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مع كل الاحترام لك ..... خلى بتاع مجلس الشعب ينفعه؟؟


----------



## عمرو منجم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تقصد إيه؟


----------



## sayed00 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يعنى الراجل رايح بوسطة من عضو مجلس الشعب خلي هذا العضو يكمل جميله و يجيب لة الامتحانات 

ان كان المهندس ليس كفئ للوظيفة و لا يعرف عنها شيئ لماذا يدخلها

تحياتى


----------

